# Hair Pins and Rings: A little influence from Wayne Thiebaud



## Bee (Nov 18, 2018)

I painted this ceramic pitcher (I found some hairpins and two rings inside) today after reading about and looking at artwork by Wayne Thiebaud. Pastel on Fabriano Hot Press #140 watercolor paper. 9x12


----------



## pastelartprints (Sep 5, 2018)

Yeah, You did well,though your art needs some improvements. I am gonna share a link with you. The exercises will help you improve a lil bit in your pastel art technique.
https://bit.ly/2CdnPic


----------

